# werbt ein freund suche jemand den ich werben kann



## Dennizz22 (23. Juli 2016)

Hi nun ist es wieder so weit ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann auf der Horde Seite für werbt ein freund werde ich keine Battle Chest stellen da ich schlechte Erfahrung gemacht habe und gehört habe

was ich bieten kann

				-Langjährige Erfahrung von Burning Crusade-WoD
				-Motiviert
				-16 Platz Taschen + 5000 Startkapital 
				-Reifes Alter 
				-immer erreichbar in battle net

was ich von dir erwarte

				-Motiviert 
				-reifes alter
				-durchhalte vermögen 
				-Account Level Gear bis Stufe 90 

				Bei Interesse oder fragen Added mich Ruffy#2475


----------



## deadypsycho666 (2. August 2016)

Hallo, noch Interesse? CD keys stehen in den Start Löchern


----------

